# RHINO AXLE BOOT?



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I know somebody here knows the answer to this i need to source some automotive boots for my rhinos and need to know what vehicle(s) boots will fit a 09 rzr s


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

take the O.D of the cup of the CV and the O.D of the axle bar. Also if its an inner joint measure the plunge and find the mid point. Once you got all the specs go online and order thermoplastic or rubber compound boots to replace every single boot on those rhino axles. The neoprene boots on them are garbage, throw them out because they will cause you nothing but trouble.

Also rhino axles for all different models are different so straight finding a boot off a car that will work is going to be a real hard answer to find.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

As said above get the measurements and call Rockford CV, those guys will hook ya up. Check out the thread on my ranger.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

found out that stock can am boots are a perfect fit, used one off my brothers broken axle


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------



## duckincrazy92 (May 24, 2011)

Super ATV probably has them also.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

figured I would follow up, dorman 614-002 u-fit fits inner and outer and the ribs are setup to where they seem like they won't pinch


Lower Alabama Boyz
2009 rzrS 
5" lift with fox podiums
rhino axles on all 4
29.5 OL2s on MSA Diesels
EPI clutch kit
snorkeled
SATV roof with tractor tunes

stock can am boots going on axles when super atv boots wear


----------

